# ADADGBE



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 7, 2007)

anyone try that before? i was wanting to play a tool song on my 7 the other day, so i tryed out that tuning and it was actually pretty cool after i got done playin the tool song and just jammed on it


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 7, 2007)

That's the other tuning, down a half-step, I want to use on my seven in addition to my normal Bb tuning once I install a tremel-no.


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 7, 2007)

I used that tuning in a band for quite a while and there are some very cool low chords you can play. I think that tuning would really benefit from a bariton for delicate chording though since many notes dont resolve well at 25.5"


----------



## Drew (May 7, 2007)

Cool tuning - whenever I play drop-D stuff, I tune to that so if I fuck up the extra note is at least in key.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 7, 2007)

Drew said:


> Cool tuning - whenever I play drop-D stuff, I tune to that so if I fuck up the extra note is at least in key.



That gives me an idea for a new thread...


----------



## Nats (May 7, 2007)

Drew said:


> Cool tuning - whenever I play drop-D stuff, I tune to that so if I fuck up the extra note is at least in key.



yup


----------



## astrocreep (May 7, 2007)

It's the only tuning I use on 7s other than standard. 

I use it mostly clean for droney sounds over the 4 lowest strings (often with harmonics) and then play melody lines on the higher strings. It's awesome.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (May 7, 2007)

That would be "double drop" tuning. Drop the B down to A and the E down to D.

Open 2 octave power chord is kinda cool.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Aug 6, 2007)

try GDADGBE


----------



## Open Wounds (Aug 7, 2007)

for my band we play in AEADGBE. i guess its close but this thread actually makes me want to try it out.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Aug 7, 2007)

Real men tune... ADADADA


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 7, 2007)

Jongpil Yun said:


> Real men tune... ADADADA



Real men don't tune at all.  Real men's guitars are scared into submission and tune themselves.


----------



## Naren (Aug 7, 2007)

Every time I tune to drop D on my RG7EXFX2, I also tune the B down to an A. It's the most logical step. A BDADGBE tuning makes absolutely no sense. That B is completely unusable with the D. With an A, you've got ADADGBE which is just cool. Double octaves. I have tried GDADGBE, but that G is just way too low in my opinion. If you do drop D, the only options for the B are A or G in my humble and glorious opinion of wonder and glory and honor.



Jongpil Yun said:


> Real men tune... ADADADA



False. Real men tune AAAAAAA. 

That's right... in octaves...


----------



## XEN (Aug 7, 2007)

I tune to drop G: GAAAAAA


----------



## Naren (Aug 7, 2007)

urklvt said:


> I tune to drop G: GAAAAAA



Ah, the infamous "GAAAAAA" tuning (sometimes written as "Gaaaaah!!"). That works well too, I believe.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 7, 2007)

I tune the same as Meshuggah will on the next album.

GbAbAbAbAbAbAb (a min9th lower then what you posted.)


----------



## Naren (Aug 7, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I tune the same as Meshuggah will on the next album.
> 
> GbAbAbAbAbAbAb (a min9th lower then what you posted.)



I tune the same as Meshuggah will on the album after that:

EbEbEbEbEbEbEbEb


----------



## XEN (Aug 7, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I tune the same as Meshuggah will on the next album.
> 
> GbAbAbAbAbAbAb (a min9th lower then what you posted.)



AH, the good old drop E##. I love that tuning.


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 7, 2007)

Naren said:


> I tune the same as Meshuggah will on the album after that:
> 
> EbEbEbEbEbEbEbEb



All in unison.


----------



## FortePenance (Aug 7, 2007)

Ejaculadhesivemon used the ability on-topic!

Anyway, I always tune ADADGBE. One song i'm writing requires something like ADADF#D though (i have no 7-string though wtf @[email protected]). Is that open Dm w/ a drop A? rawks man.

the move was effective! Ejaculadhesivemon gained 10EXP.

/geek


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 7, 2007)

oh yea?! well i'm a dwarven orc with 7d4 hit points and 13 attack points


----------



## HamBungler (Aug 7, 2007)

I like to tune down a half step on the seventh and tune up a half step for the remaining 6. Basically In Flames tuning with an extra high string, its pretty awesome. I also really like Open C on 7s, and Bb as well.


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 7, 2007)

HamBungler said:


> I like to tune down a half step on the seventh and tune up a half step for the remaining 6. Basically In Flames tuning with an extra high string, its pretty awesome. I also really like Open C on 7s, and Bb as well.



That'd be drop-Bb, I thought In Flames tuned to C-standard?  

I've tuned up to C-standard on my Revenger-7 before and it's pretty cool, but I don't really have a need to anymore since I have my Ibanez baritone 6er.


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2007)

Some In Flames is in A#, for example Pinball Map.


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 7, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Some In Flames is in A#, for example Pinball Map.



Neat, I've been meaning to check out more In Flames, so that probably explains my ignorance


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 9, 2007)

HamBungler said:


> I like to tune down a half step on the seventh and tune up a half step for the remaining 6. Basically In Flames tuning with an extra high string, its pretty awesome. I also really like Open C on 7s, and Bb as well.



Yeah, that's a cool tuning. I've played with that and C standard + a high F before and got great results out of them.


----------



## Loganator456 (Aug 18, 2007)

On Kill(CC's new album) they use G# on their sevens.


----------

